# Any Texas Aggies in the Penang, Malaysia area?



## Paul S. Bailey (Nov 24, 2010)

Anyone watching the Texas / Texas ATM game this Friday AM? Sure looking forward to watching this game.

I would even consider watching it with a Longhorn? 

Also - Muster for ATM is right around the corner... any Texas ATM alumuns organized in the area?

Gig 'em.

psb - Class of '95


----------

